# Нужна помощь в выборе инструмента.



## sz0r (26 Апр 2013)

Помогите выбрать или посоветуйте новый аккордеон.
Диапазон цен до 300 тысяч рублей.

В основном для игры современных / эстрадных мелодий или обработок, сейчас увлечен творчеством Пьяццоллы. "Ориентация" на его произведения так сказать.


----------



## AlexandreF (2 Май 2013)

Довольно противоречивые требования. Пьяццолла это почти классика, а эстрадные мелодии это видимо попса? Нужен выборный аккомпанемент или только готовый? Для игры стоя или сидя? На публику или для себя? Попробуйте поконкретней сформулировать, тогда и советы появятся.


----------



## lelikbolik (2 Май 2013)

AlexandreF писал:


> а эстрадные мелодии это видимо попса?


Вы наверное немножко не разбираетесь в понятии эстрада и попса!
И что это у вас за вопросAlexandreF писал:


> Для игры стоя или сидя?


В.Гридину было без разницы как играть,хоть и баян у него был 15 кг.


----------

